# HI ya all from west midlands England



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi to all new to this forum .I have been reading lots of posts over a few weeks on here and find it interesting im not a mouse keeper at the moment but have just made all my cages up and got everything ready.Im looking to buy some satin fancy mice if i can find any for sale local to me i also like them fox type mice so if there is anyone who can help me start up who is local to wolverhampton area i would be very grateful for your help thanks and all the best mark....


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome to the forum. be sure to post in wanted section too, (unless you get a reply here that helps  ).


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome from stoke on trent ... I have foxes but havent bred them yet tho


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to FMB!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> hello and welcome from stoke on trent ... I have foxes but havent bred them yet tho


 HI Andy not to far away from me then mate i hope you do ok with your foxes in the future im looking around at the moment but carnt seem to find any mice at all i have tryed all the local pet shops but they onlly seem to sell the frozen ones :? .Il just keep looking something will come up in the end i wanted to start with fancy mice but looks like any kind will have to do lol... all the best andy...


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

there is a pet shop in tamworth ... fazley pets and they often have mice in ... havent seen any foxes or satins there but some very cute dove tans ... Im hoping in the next few weeks to put my blue buck with a tri female and a fox female to see what we can get so ill let you know  ..... there is a local pet shop in stoke that sells mice but they are mainly broken/peid or pew


----------

